# Thread views and attachment views will only be updated once an hour (+ more changes!)



## Piratecat (Sep 12, 2003)

Another attempt to minimize server load!  We'll go back to the old way if it doesn't help.

I've also temporarily upped sig character length to 1000, but turned off html in sigs. We'll deal with any problem sigs on a case by case basis, and see how it goes.


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 12, 2003)

Oh, and I've put a 100k limit on attachments.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 12, 2003)

Gotcha, wasn't sure want you meant by the above but I figured it out.


----------



## Darkness (Sep 12, 2003)

Seems quite a bit faster...


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 12, 2003)

Goodie! Thanks for the higher sig character limit PC!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 12, 2003)

Did you also change the default days loaded?


----------



## Darkness (Sep 12, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Did you also change the default days loaded?



Yep. It's mentioned in some other thread in Meta, but apparently not yet in this one. Until now, of course.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 12, 2003)

To those behind the curtain; what do the numbers show?  How does everything look?


----------



## Bozidar (Sep 12, 2003)

p.c. -- on the other vBulletin site i frequent, the attachment size is at 56K or so.  You really can attach almost any image with that size, as long as you have some simple editing software to set the size.  Just two pennies for ya..


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 13, 2003)

Well, don't know about every one else but I like it when a plan comes together.  The boards are looking and acting great!  

Three cheers for all...

Hip-hip-hur-ra, Hip-hip-hur-ra, Hip-hip-hur-ra


----------



## Bozidar (Sep 13, 2003)

hells yeah.  three cheers for the men behind the curtain trying to make everyone's experience better!! 
*clap*clap*clap*


----------



## Harlock (Sep 13, 2003)

This seems as good a thread as any to ask, so what the heck.  Is there a way to bump up default threads per page showed?  I was digging around in User CP but failed to notice if it was there.  If not I'd like to just vote, or ask or whatever for the old way which showed about twice as many threads if I had to guess.  Or was that a server load/response time issue and it is helping the board even if I am minorly incovenienced by havnig to page back and forth?  Thanks in advance for you admin kind of people's response(s).


----------



## Darkness (Sep 13, 2003)

Harlock said:
			
		

> Or was that a server load/response time issue and it is helping the board



 I believe that was the reason, yes; Piratecat mentioned it somewhere here in Meta...


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 14, 2003)

Harlock, it's been currently locked in place to help out with response time. My guess is that once things stabilize, we may allow a slightly higher amount of threads per page.

Oddly enough, I couldn't find the option for setting the default number of days viewed. I'll keep hunting it to make sure that it's set to 2 or 5.


----------



## Harlock (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks P-Kitty and Darkness.  'Nuff said.  If I have to make a couple of extra clicks to have a slightly faster board that (crossing my fingers here) has less downtime, I can deal with it.


----------

